# Zombie Awareness Month/Favorite Zombie Book (MERGED)



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

With Zombies being a hot genre, I was just wondering what your favorite zombie book is?
Stephen King's Cell, maybe.  Or Pride, Prejudice, and Zombie perhaps.  Something completely different.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm writing a zombie novel now, but I have to admit that I don't think I've ever read a book with zombies in it.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

There's too many of them, but ones I have enjoyed are "World War Z" and "Zombie Apocalypse"

James


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

My absolute favorite is The Forest of Hands and Teeth by Carrie Ryan.


----------



## TadVezner (Mar 23, 2011)

My brother is a huge zombie fan: even published a supplement to a zombie board game, where you're running around a mall scrounging for supplies and the occasional flame thrower they left lying around at Hot Topic. George Ramero may as well have written the Bible. 

I bought him World War Z for Christmas, I swear, right when it first came out, and he smiled when he opened that present but I could tell he'd already read it. He liked it.  And "I Am Legend" has, I don't know, an entire central plot line that wasn't really broached in the movie. He seemed to like that one quite a bit too.

I don't know if you get into video games here, but since we're getting into zombie culture, I gotta mention: my brother has two daughters, who he's crazy about. I tried to show him the YouTube trailer for Dead Island (hate to say it folks, but with fantasy and sci fi, the talent's getting sucked up by the game industry) and he absolutely could NOT watch it. 

I've tried to understand the appeal of zombies as opposed to, I don't know, vampires or werewolves or... whatever. Anything. 
And it's all about survival in the end days and loneliness and the vital, vital importance of the last remaining people you had close, what really matters and all that shit. I read World War Z and it was bureaucratic: the logical, and human, government reaction. If that gets you going. I can remember one character I won't give away: the guy who was demonized because he came up with a solution. It's been about a year, and that's the only guy I can remember.

But then again, I'm not a zombie fan.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

Even though the zombies could talk and drive cars - which was maybe a bit of a stretch, THE RISING by Brian Keene is an awesome zombie book, as is Keene's DEAD SEA.

I liked WORLD WAR Z but it was easy to put down for weeks on end because there weren't any reoccurring characters to draw you back in with. Just interview after interview. ZOMBIE APOCOLYPSE is the same way, but good reads. I also loved Max Brooks' THE ZOMBIE SURVIVAL GUIDE and because of it, I am ready for the lights to go out anytime now.


----------



## APStephens (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say World War Z is a very good choice.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I own it, but haven't read it yet - Rigor Amortis http://www.amazon.com/Rigor-Amortis-Jaym-Gates/dp/1894817834 : Zombie erotica. It's a mix of horror and erotica, so I'll probably pass (I'm not a horror fan), but I know both the publisher and some of the authors, so I had to pick it up when at a convention last year lol


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

World War Z by Max Brooks
Rot and Ruin by Jonathan Maberry, YA but great
The Cell
Risen by Jan Strnad is a fresh and caustic take on the genre
Dead City by Joe McKinney is a frantic action novel, a thriller with creatures

I've done a couple of ghoul/zombie books of my own, and it is far more difficult to do them well than people might suspect. The best are wicked social commentary disguised as horror, and if you pick one of them might be surprised how much fun they can be.


----------



## Hawklight (Mar 26, 2011)

"Day By Day Armageddon" by J.L. Bourne is pretty good along with the sequel "Day By Day Armageddon: Beyond Exile".


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> World War Z by Max Brooks
> Rot and Ruin by Jonathan Maberry, YA but great
> The Cell
> Risen by Jan Strnad is a fresh and caustic take on the genre
> ...


Well yeah, zombies give you that option of adding the social commentary that some other monsters don't. The mindless masses at the mall. That's what made the movie Dawn of the Dead so great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Twilight. Wait, those weren't zombies?


----------



## peter darbyshire (Jan 22, 2011)

World War Z is brilliant, really brilliant. Beautiful writing, great approach with the historical accounts, and the zombies are stand-ins for so many of our current anxieties, not just rotting undead. Stunning accomplishment.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done character driven zombie books are hard to find, which is why I decided to write my own. I hope to have COLD FAITH AND ZOMBIES published next week before the power goes out. If it goes out before I get the chance to publish, know that a safe house will be awaiting you and yours on the beach in Corpses Christi, I mean Corpus Christi. Look for the giant pirate flag.

Together, we can rebuild...


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

With all this talk of World War Z, I think it's time to give it another read.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The only one I've read was the one about the roman war against the zombies. It was okay, but I'm not a fan of the genre.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

"World War Z" 





-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Moissanitejewel (Mar 17, 2011)

World War Z. I want to try Pride and Prejudice and Zombies though kind of.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I read alot of zombie books, by far the best I've read is World War Z.  I give it 9.5/10.

If you're looking for a different take, check out The Angels are the Reapers.  The book is flawed, but the writing style is pretty interest and unique.  I'd give it 7/10.

One book I would highly NOT recommend would be Kings of the Dead.  Its amazing how dull someone can make a zombie survival book.


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

Another vote for World War Z! Just love it. I also loved Monster Island by David Wellington. I can totally live without books like Pride and Prejudice and Zombies - I don't care for the mash-up genre at all.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I enjoyed the _As the World Dies_ trilogy by Rihannon Frater. I believe she was originally self-published, but it looks like she must have gotten picked up by a major house because the books are no longer available for Kindle. The first in the series will now be released in July for $9.99.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I think I've only read two zombie novels, and my favorite was Stephen King's Cell.  I'll have to give World War Z a try.


----------



## triciatypes (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen King's _Cell_ for me but now that I think about it, other than _Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_(quirky idea, poor execution-but the graphic novel isn't half bad), I don't think I've read any other zombie books. I see World War Z is pretty popular though, maybe I should put that on my list.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Has anyone read any of the other Max Brooks books other than World War Z?  He has a zombie survival guide, reported attacks comic, and I think another one.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

World War Z


----------



## RVS78 (Mar 13, 2011)

Night of the living Trekkies. Really fun read. A zombie outbreak during a Star Trek convention. 
I haven't read any others, but I do have World War Z on my kindle app. I'm steering clear from zombie-related stuff for now until I release my book just to avoid any subconscious influence.


----------



## Deanna M. Noble (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm a sucker for any and all zombie movies, so I'm surprised I never got around to reading any zombie fiction.  I'm glad meggjensen mentioned The Forest of Hands and Teeth.  I remember thinking that looked good, but then it slipped my mind.  I must go snoop it out again.

I really hope the zombie trend continues.  I have a friend who is working on a YA zombie book, and I'm hoping the interest hasn't faded by the time she's finished.


----------



## rahrah12 (Jan 28, 2011)

I LOVE zombie books,movies...whatever...

One of my favorite series is the Morningstar Saga by Z.A. Recht. Plague of the Dead is the first in the series and the second is Thunder and Ashes.  The author was starting the third book (Survivors) when he passed away.  Another author has finished it.

Day by Day Armageddon is another good series.

Dying to Live by Kim Paffenroth 

Rot and Ruin was a book that is a little different but I enjoyed it.  Post apocalyptic zombie book that does not really focus on the zombies at all.

ExHeroes was also another one that I enjoyed that deals with zombies and super heroes.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Brian Keene's THE RISING definitely hit the spot for me. I'm also a big fan of the original Skipp and Spector editted collection, Book of the Dead. Some great short zombie fiction in that one.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Another vote for World War Z, one of the few books that lived up to the hype. I read it in one day...and I read slow.


----------



## candide (Feb 15, 2011)

Yet another vote here for World War Z - it rebooted the whole genre and set a new standard.

Dying to Live by Kim Paffenroth was entertaining.

Although it's not really zombies, Tooth and Claw by Craig DiLouie was excellent - like Generation Kill in New York, with sort-of-zombies.

And if you're not prejudiced against comic books (as I was until I was introduced to this series), The Walking Dead by Robert Kirkman. Fantastically literate and thoughtful.


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

> I'm glad meggjensen mentioned The Forest of Hands and Teeth. I remember thinking that looked good, but then it slipped my mind. I must go snoop it out again.


I was pretty disappointed by the actual zombie content of The Forest of Hands and Teeth. It was a great, dystopian coming-of-age tale, but the zombies could just as easily have been replaced with ... I don't know ... rabid dogs without really affecting the tale. Has anyone read the sequels? I'm curious to know what people think.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you prefer your zombie stories to be straight up horror, comedic, or in between?


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Love love LOVE the Day by Day Armageddon series. If you love the 'apocalypse' part of the zombie trend, you really need to read those.

If you are looking for indies, I really enjoyed Bonnie Dee's AFTER THE END and DEAD COUNTRY.


----------



## candide (Feb 15, 2011)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Do you prefer your zombie stories to be straight up horror, comedic, or in between?


I've always had a big thing for post-apocalyptic fiction, and my fondness of the zombie genre comes from that. I'm not a big fan of supernatural zombies and get quite disappointed when a book takes that turn.

I've never really been able to pin down why I like the post-apocalyptic or zombie thing so much, but within the genre I tend to go for books that focus more on the people's struggle for survival than the ghoul-hacking gore (although I enjoy a bit of that too!) As with any fiction, it's got to be character driven.

As far as the comedic stuff goes, I don't really read much comedy fiction. It's so difficult to do well. I think that any group under prolonged, intense pressure is going to bring out the humour of the situation after a while though, so there's plenty of room for it within a non-comedy book. I did very much enjoy 'Married with Zombies' by Jesse Petersen recently, having said all that. (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Married-Zombies-Living-Jesse-Petersen/dp/0316102865)

As Robert Kirkman said of the Walking Dead - "In a world ruled by the dead, we are forced to finally start living."


----------



## WilliamVitka (Mar 28, 2011)

I've always been a huge fan of Joe R Lansdale, and his novella "On The Far Side Of The Cadillac Desert With Dead Folks" is just brilliant.

The story can actually be found here, online: http://web.archive.org/web/20020803155914/http://joerlansdale.com/stories.shtml


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

I love Kelly Link's story The Hortlak from her collection Magic for Beginners. And she has it online!

http://kellylink.net/magic-for-beginners/magic-for-beginners-sample-stories/the-hortlak


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Do you prefer your zombie stories to be straight up horror, comedic, or in between?


I love how zombie stories can have pretty much everything--zombies themselves are horrific, sad, pitiful, comedic, and so zombie fiction lends itself to all of these things. I'd say my ideal zombie story would have some light horror, action, moments of comedy possibly leaning towards hysteria, pathos, sadness, loss, a sense of desperation, loneliness ... all of the things I love in a good story


----------



## Pechorin (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! looks like WWZ is the king of the genre. Despite just having published a book with Frankenstein-like creatures I haven't read any Zombie books. now I know where to start! Oh, I did read a little of the Walking Dead, if comic books count.


----------



## Deanna M. Noble (Mar 28, 2011)

naomi_jay said:


> I was pretty disappointed by the actual zombie content of The Forest of Hands and Teeth. It was a great, dystopian coming-of-age tale, but the zombies could just as easily have been replaced with ... I don't know ... rabid dogs without really affecting the tale.


That's a disappointing thought. I tend to prefer books where the supernatural element is really essential to what's going on. No "Abbess Phone Home" stories.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not into Zombies per se, but loved FEED by Mira Grant.


----------



## Cal_Noble (Mar 5, 2011)

I liked Brian Keene's The Rising. I think someone else may have mentioned it already, but I'm just adding my vote for it.

It was a fun, fast read.


----------



## candide (Feb 15, 2011)

Sienna_98 said:


> Not into Zombies per se, but loved FEED by Mira Grant.


Damn, I forgot about Feed - absolutely cracking book!


----------



## Will Granger (Apr 12, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The only one I've read was the one about the roman war against the zombies. It was okay, but I'm not a fan of the genre.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


Can you tell me the title of the Roman book?

Thanks,

Will Granger


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Twilight. Wait, those weren't zombies?


The zombies are the fans. Bonk ching!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone read the comic "Zombies vs. Robots"?


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I really liked Brian Keene's The Rising and City of the Dead  (can't remember the order)


----------



## peter darbyshire (Jan 22, 2011)

rahrah12 said:


> ExHeroes was also another one that I enjoyed that deals with zombies and super heroes.




I'm halfway through Ex-Heroes right now and enjoying it. I wasn't sure what to expect, but it's a good mix of fun, action and suspense, and even some intriguing science. I'd definitely recommend it. Also: SUPERHEROES AND ZOMBIES!


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Will Granger said:


> Can you tell me the title of the Roman book?


It's *De Bello Lemures*: http://www.amazon.com/Lemures-Against-Zombies-Armorica-ebook/dp/B002U829N6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304087489&sr=1-1.

My favorite zombie book is *World War Z*, but the old short story collected known as *Book of the Dead*, edited by John Skipp and Craig Spector, is a close second.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I'll have to try _World War Z_. It gets so much good press!

Brian Keene and I were at a signing at Dark Delicacies bookstore together. He was signing _The Rising _ and I was signing _Risen_. (Nice guy, BTW!) His book is very zombie-filled and violent, whereas my zombies aren't really zombies at all...kind of "the zombie book for people who don't like zombies."

_I Am Legend_ isn't really zombies, either. It's vampires. And none of the three movies made from it really do it justice.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am totally ashamed of myself. Although I like zombie movies I wasn't aware zombie literature as a genre even exists! (Well, except those Jane Austen-like books.) Shame on me.
I immediately downloaded a sample of World War Z. Zombie books, here I come


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I loved "I Am Legend."

But, they don't have it on the Kindle.   

I just edited a great Zombie book in the same vein: I Zombie I, by Jack Wallen

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LGTRX0/?tag=kbpst-20

There was another one I reviewed several months ago, but for some reason, it was taken down. I think a publisher picked it up. Good news for the author, but bad for readers who will have to wait until the publisher gets around to selling it again.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

"I Am Legend" keeps coming up, and though it's one of my favorite novels, I've never thought of it as a zombie book (despite the interpretation of the Will Smith movie, which was okay). I still think of it as a vampire story. Maybe it's just me and I'm being too pedantic about it.


----------



## Will Granger (Apr 12, 2011)

Some universities are teaching zombie classes. For example, here is a link to a zombie literature class at the University of Alabama. I'm not sure what this says about education, but I wish I had the chance take the class for an elective.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

darkbow said:


> "I Am Legend" keeps coming up, and though it's one of my favorite novels, I've never thought of it as a zombie book (despite the interpretation of the Will Smith movie, which was okay). I still think of it as a vampire story. Maybe it's just me and I'm being too pedantic about it.


You're right. It is.

I think I was just thinking overall Apocalypse-type books with creatures or monsters. 

Didn't the guy in "I Am Legend" sneak into houses during daylight hours to drive stakes into their hearts?

(Hazard of reading too many books: Plot confusion.  )


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

_World War Z_ is, hands down, my favorite zombie book of all time. I also liked Joe McKinney's _Dead City_ quite a bit. I haven't read Mayberry's_ Patient Zero_ yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## jparris1 (May 1, 2009)

Jumping on the bandwagon, but World War Z was a revelation. I hope the movie lives up to the book. I also liked As the World Dies trilogy. A more traditional, brisk read. Cell was fun, with typical King suspense.


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

Hands down it's World War Z. I think that's the best story told in any media. I think the main reason why it's so good is that it starts from Patient Zero to the "end" of the war. It also covers the entire globe and even outside it, whereas every other zombie story just covers a small group, primarily in America. It shows how various cultures handled the outbreak differently. Can't wait for the movie!


----------



## Nulke (Mar 5, 2011)

I just read "Pray to Stay Dead" by Mason James Cole; probably one of the most unflinching and gritty zombie apoc books I've read to date. Highly recommend if you can stand some gore and disturbing images. The book is very reminiscent of Romero's "Day of The Dead" in the sense that there really isn't any happy endings, heroes or 100% good guys.
Also with regards to the much touted "World War Z" by Max Brooks, I thought it was an entertaining book but the lack of a main character(s) and extremely broad scope of the work made it feel very impersonal.


----------



## Nulke (Mar 5, 2011)

I just read "Pray to Stay Dead" by Mason James Cole; probably one of the most unflinching and gritty zombie apoc books I've read to date. Highly recommend if you can stand some gore and disturbing images. The book is very reminiscent of Romero's "Day of The Dead" in the sense that there really isn't any happy endings, heroes or 100% good guys.
Also with regards to the much touted "World War Z" by Max Brooks, I thought it was an entertaining book but the lack of a main character(s) and extremely broad scope of the work made it feel very impersonal.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

World War Z here - although as another poster said it was so easy to put it down for weeks and not really get into the 'story'


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Mercy is on my TBR list and was reviewed on

http://bookvacations.wordpress.com./ the "Mercy" review may be on page 2...it got 4 stars...


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm reading Pariah by Bob Fingerman and it's fantastic. Very intelligent.


----------



## bulbboy (Jun 28, 2010)

I really liked both of Bournes books.  Day by Day and Beyond Exile.  Recht's two were very good as well.

I hadn't heard of WWZ until now - on my list! Thanks!


----------



## Amy Lunderman (Mar 9, 2011)

One of my favorite reads is The Forest of Hands and Teeth by Carrie Ryan.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A gentle reminder that self promotion is prohibited in the Book Corner, except in your signatures. Please resist the urge to work a mention of your book, or that you've also written a zombie book, into your responses to this thread.  They will be edited.

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator

who is trying to remember the name of the zombie book I enjoyed so much while I was in California....here it is: a light-hearted zombie-slayer romance. 

Married with Zombies
tagline: the couple that slays together, stays together.

Gotta love it.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> who is trying to remember the name of the zombie book I enjoyed so much while I was in California....here it is: a light-hearted zombie-slayer romance.
> 
> Married with Zombies
> tagline: the couple that slays together, stays together.
> ...


There's actually two or three books in that series.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll jump on the bandwagon with:

_World War Z_
and _Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_.

But I also enjoyed _Star Wars: Death Troopers_.

And _The Walking Dead_ graphic novels are my favorite zombie literature thus far.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, apparently I'm going to go get World War Z immediately.

If you don't mind YA first person present tense, I would say the Forest of Hands and Teeth is an interesting take on zombies, because it's like hundreds of years since the outbreak and most books are in the middle.  (I know a few other people mentioned it, but I wanted to make sure people know it's YA)
Another cool YA is Hocking's Hollowland.  Literally just finished it and reviewed it a couple days ago.  I really enjoyed it, in fact, I couldn't put it down.

Otherwise, I'm out.  I don't read a ton of horror, I will admit it is the one genre that I haven't really gotten into in my eclectic reading history.    Mostly because I am not a huge Stephen King fan (though I admire his writing skills).


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

_Day By Day Armageddon_ by JL Bourne. I had nightmares.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

Because of this thread, I bought and read Carrie Ryan's _The Forest of Hands and Teeth_. It is CRAMAZING. I'm adding it to my list of fave zombie novels, and I highly recommend it!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

World War Z hands down.

It's not just guts and gore, but well thought out. Truly a piece of genius!


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

May is Zombie Awareness Month. Have you bought your gray ribbon?

http://www.zombieresearch.org/awareness.html










_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's to zombie awareness month. May there be one next year!


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you for this valuable info. I can't believe I almost missed this!


----------



## brianmartinez (Feb 13, 2011)

Way better than Short Story Month.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

We should probably post our favourite zombie books.

I liked Zombocalypse Now.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I confess I've never read a Zombie book, but now that I've seen the AMC show The Walking Dead I'm kind of addicted to the premise.  

Let's hear about those great Zombie tales!!

Julia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Read Married With Zombies while on vacation and really liked it (it had been left behind at the condo we rented). Last paper book I've read, and the first in a long time.


I also enjoyed KB's own Amanda Hocking's Hollowland

and am waiting for the sequel.

I was going to post a link to the recent "Favorite Zombie Book" thread but decided to just merge them so people wouldn't have to look both places!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, a link to a thread in the Writers' Cafe about zombie authors.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,68509.0.html

Betsy


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, a link to a thread in the Writers' Cafe about *zombie authors*.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,68509.0.html
> 
> Betsy


It's good to see zombies can have a career other than mindless violence.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, this is not a book, but a movie that I saw last night.  "Fido": a heartwarming story about a boy and his zombie.  I loved it


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

World War Z is certainly a great read - get's my vote!


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux (May 23, 2011)

World War Z.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I heard, "Zombies Don't Cry," is good and it is currently being offered for a giveaway at:
http://evie-bookish.blogspot.com/


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Just finished reading and writing a review on a zombie book called The Gathering Dead by Stephen Knight (still learning how to put the book cover in, sorry). 

On the whole I liked it. Some really nice elements to it. It is very military heavy but as a non military person, it wasn't so difficult to follow the general idea of the lingo and guns. 

My favorites are usually the YA ones. I've got the 3rd book to Forest of Hands and Teeth waiting to read (just need a day when the hubby can take the kids since I don't plan on stopping till it's done). I think I also have the second to Rot & Ruin waiting.

Like Betsy, I'm also waiting on the sequel to Hollowland. Lots of good zombie stuff going on.


----------

